
"John Henry" - tintinnabula
http://www.oxfordamerican.org/magazine/item/1085-john-henry
======
8note
[https://youtu.be/wYotaPjUE6A](https://youtu.be/wYotaPjUE6A)

------
nicholast
:) just wrote a post about John, more music too:

[https://medium.com/@_NicT_/from-the-diaries-of-john-
henry-43...](https://medium.com/@_NicT_/from-the-diaries-of-john-
henry-43dca78618b5)

------
throwaway7645
Pretty sure this magazine has a headquarters in Little Rock.

------
johnhenry
I'm a big fan :).

------
qntty
see also:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeYmrIRxLS8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeYmrIRxLS8)

